# need advice on new camper dealerships



## country7 (May 27, 2007)

looking to buy a new ~25ft camper in the next month or 2. I know to stay away from camping world at all cost but what are some good dealerships that don't ad extra fees are easy to work with and have decent warranties? I know demontrond has the warranty forever but don't know how straight up it is.. Thank you for any help


----------



## H2 (Jan 11, 2005)

IMO no RV dealer is worth consideration. Buy the best deal you can find and look the unit over good before you take delivery. 



When I bought my current fiver I found the exact same unit in Michigan for $8500 less than any where in Texas. Made the trip to Michigan and really have had only minor issues that would be characterized a warranty issues and either fixed myself or had a mobile RV repair guy come and fix.


Previous unit I bought local was taken back to the dealer twice in the first year and spent a total of 2 months at their location and was only 50% successful in making it right, again I went to an independent mobile guy who fixed it in a half a day.


----------



## bigdav160 (Aug 25, 2004)

I've bought 2 new campers. My experience with Jayco (dealer and manufacture customer service) has been horrible. Now that my warranty has been voided I plan to paint a huge lemon on it and abandon it at the dealer or Jayco headquarter. Burning it might be a satisfactory alternative.


----------



## DCW (Aug 3, 2005)

After many many horrible dealings with camping world for warrenty work I took mine to Ron Hoover on I45 almost to the causway. Ron Hoovers service was good but I don't have an adea on their sales dept. all I know is Camping World service sux. I would not send my worst enemy to Camping World!


----------



## redexpress (Apr 5, 2010)

Bought a Cougar and Montana 5th at Holiday World Katy. Sales went smooth. No idea if we got a good deal. Service was so bad I had to leave my S&W at home for fear I would use it.
Just bought another 5th at ExporeUSA in Alvin. Quite possibly biggest the liars I have ever met.
Find a good family owned repair shop that can do warranty work on most of your appliances/components. I use Channelview Supply on I-10 East. Been there 30+ years. I wish I would have thought to ask them if they would inspect the RV before I bought it. 
http://www.channelviewsupply.com/


----------



## OG Donkey (Aug 22, 2007)

we ordered our 2019 Coachmen Apex 288BHS new through Demontrond in Conroe....I live in Fulshear It's been a great camper and their service dep't has been ok to work with. We have the warranty forever...only thing is, you need to bring it back to their service dep't and have them go through everything once a year to keep the warranty valid. I figure it's worth it to have them go through it anyway....we love our Coachmen! It's been a good RV.


----------



## SPRTMEDGUY (Dec 13, 2005)

If you don't mind driving a bit, consider Camper Clinic in Rockport. They carry excellent brands (Grand Design, Heartland, Keystone) and their service department over the years has been outstanding for problems I have had with my 5'ers. Never bought one from them, but based on the service I have received I would likely buy from them if I ever get another trailer. They also advertise "Warranty Forever". I believe you have to return yearly and have a full maintenance inspection done.(about $200)


----------



## fishinfool (Jun 30, 2004)

we purchased our coachman through Holiday world in Katy. sale went well, services for a couple warranty leaks sucked but that seems to be standard for most big dealers. the boat show coming up in January probably will have some good deals if you can wait that long.

Do a GOOOOD inspection before you take ownership. there are a few places on the web that have good thorough check lists you can follow to help with your inspection.


----------



## redexpress (Apr 5, 2010)

Look through keystoneforums.com
Even if you don't have a Keystone


----------



## SeaIsleDweller (Jun 27, 2013)

I bought my Rockwood from Toppers in Waller a few years ago and it was a decent experience. I had them do some warranty work and it was a pretty quick turnaround. The small repairs I just do myself instead of hassling with a dealership. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Raptured (Jan 3, 2013)

I've had warranty work done and standard repairs done at 3 different dealerships around town and do not trust the quality/capabilities of their of the workmanship. It always took months to complete and always had communication issues on their part, not very customer friendly. I've been to just about every dealership in the Houston area and all of the sales dept guys are 100% with you and professional though your visits and when looking around. The problem I see with the dealerships is after the sale, they just don't care about you anymore. I will definitely check into the mobile repair guy in the future if needed, as mentioned above! Years ago I did have a couple of friends deal with Tommy V and they were pleased w/them.


----------



## UnclePoPo (Jun 4, 2013)

I bought my first TT from Lonestar RV on 45 nearly 20 years ago. Sale went well and did not have to take it in for any warranty work. Then just did my own repairs when warranty was out.

Purchased another TT in 2016 at Toppers on 290 in Waller. Sale went well there but had warranty work done and it took forever to get done. It seemed that once they made the sale they did not care about servicing their product.

Could not stand that TT so started looking for a 5th wheel a month ago. Went to Toppers again since it was close. Also checked Lonestar, salesman seemed as if I was bothering him to be there so did not go back. Checked Holiday World but again salesman did not follow up. 

Toppers salesman was interested in selling me a camper but did not want to talk money or deal until I gave them a commitment on a camper. Found the Sandpiper 5th wheel we wanted, 39Bark and did a search on RVTrader. Found the exact same trailer at Funtown RV in Giddings for $3,900 less. Drove out there and bought the camper the same night. Toppers salesman still contacted me and said he would beat their deal but never would give me a number.

I would definitely look around and find the exact TT or 5th wheel you want and then shop it through RVTrader you might have to travel but I drove an extra 60 miles to save $4,000.


----------



## gds (May 22, 2004)

I was at Demontrond about two weeks ago and spoke to them about their warranty, the salesman claimed that if you were not local when it was time for inspection you could have it done by another shop or a mobile repairman. I donâ€™t know whether to believe him or not, but Iâ€™ve about decided that since it doesnâ€™t cost anything, if they are in the ballpark on price I may try them.


----------



## OG Donkey (Aug 22, 2007)

the yearly inspection to keep the "warranty forever" isn't free...Just FYI....It's almost $200/year. I just did mine.


----------



## KW (Jan 25, 2006)

Check out RV Station. They have 8 stores in Texas. A friend just bought a Jayco Northpoint from the College Station store and was happy with the sales process. Cannon the owner is always on RV USA radio show with Allan Warren. Other store to check out would be PPL for a consignment unit. And Ive heard good things about Vought and MHSRV in the FT Worth area as well as Dixie RV if you don't mind driving down I-10. I also had a good experience at Primeaux just North of Laffayette. We bought our last unit from Holiday World in Willis back 11/2019. Was an alright experience. Nothing bad, just nothing remarkable. There service dept was responsive to a couple of issues I found prior to leaving with it.


----------

